# 180L tank... 1 filter.... but what?



## Aeropars (25 Feb 2011)

Hello Chaps!

With my impending bonus from work I have a bit of cash spare so I want a single filter solution for my tank.
The 'must haves' for me are as follows:

Near on silent!
Uses standard tubing
Works well with an UP atomizer
Works well with spraybars (Eheim installation kit)

I'm only aware of some Eheim and Fluval filters however they wont offer the holy grail of 10x turnover.

What would people recommend? Cost isnt too much of an issue although i'm not into throwing cash at something unles its justifyable.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Tom (25 Feb 2011)

Tetratec EX1200 or the bigger one? (EX3200 maybe?) I have the 1200 on my 180l. Cheap, easy and I like mine. It's always what I recommend.


----------



## Aeropars (25 Feb 2011)

I'm currently running an EX1200 but in all honesty I'm not that impressed. Its not a silent as I would want and on its own doesn't perform well enough to circulate the CO2. Of course, mine could be a dodgy one and I might not have it set up optimally for distribution.

I've heard dodgy reports about the EX2400 but that was some time ago.


----------



## mdhardy01 (25 Feb 2011)

Eheim 2180 silent 
1700 ltrs hour
Inbuilt heater
Loads of media room 
Matt


----------



## Aeropars (25 Feb 2011)

Thats one of the ones I was thinking but I'd go for the 2080 to save me 100 quid. I already have a hydor inline heater so would continue to use that.

Just wondering if that alone would be enough?


----------



## andyh (25 Feb 2011)

2080


----------



## foxfish (25 Feb 2011)

The 10 x rate can be compensated with a power head. The equation is a guide to help distribute the gas & not necessary to get full biological benefit.


----------



## viktorlantos (25 Feb 2011)

We do have 2 of this tank in our gallery. Honestly we wanted to save some cash to avoid dual filtration and more glass pipes. So we selected Eheim Prof 2075 for these tanks. I wanted to see how this works, after we all hunt for superlarge filtrations on our home tanks.

I can tell you they do the job very well. The tanks going well we never met with brown algae in the startup period.
so if your budget allows only one filter now i would try the 2075. This is not 10x turnover, but on a 90P tank this gives enough movement. 

We're using these with 1 size smaller glass lilys and the outflow is good enough.
this is one of the tank: http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlantos/5448166217/
here both left and right ones using 1 eheim 2075 http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlantos/5384107802/

still if you found it weak, later you can drop in a koralia.


----------



## toadass (25 Feb 2011)

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/filt ... 01838#more .
10 x Turnover, 1 Filter, Bargain price, Manufcturer!!!!


----------



## Radik (25 Feb 2011)

Or try JBL 1500, there is new GREENLINE only 20W consumption, can be bought from Germany ebay for around 120 Euro and will wipe floor with Eheim for that price. I have JBL 900 and it is silent, very easy to maintain with pre-filter no idiotic tubes through basket so easy to take out and putting back in, Includes medias + spray-bar as standard works like treat for half price of Eheim. I think nothing will match it in consumption as well.

http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?_nkw=JBL+gre ... m270.l1313

Then there is polish made AQUAEL UNIMAX 500 EXTERNAL which has filter output 1500L/h so pump output is around 2500l/h and has 2 propellers in case one fails  but also 4 hoses


----------



## Aeropars (28 Feb 2011)

toadass said:
			
		

> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/filters_pumps/canister_filters/eheim/201838#more .
> 10 x Turnover, 1 Filter, Bargain price, Manufcturer!!!!



Whats the LPH value on that? I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## Coiln3107 (28 Feb 2011)

Work on approx 50% flow from the stated as a good rule of thumb. As far as filters are concerned I personally run 3off Eheim 2078's which have all been faultless. Remember as with most things in life you only get what you pay for and any failures can be very serious when it comes to leaks. If you read some of the posts with regard to other filter manufactures there are many reported failures. Having owned JBL, Fluval and Tetratec the Eheims leave these standing in quality and realiability in my humble and personall opinion. CHEAP is a word that should not be used in conjunction with an external pump unit that can empty ever drip of your beloved 180l tank over your living room! Very few house insurance policies will pay unless the details were disclossed in detail at the time of the policy being taken.


----------



## Aeropars (1 Mar 2011)

Well, I admit the Eheim is looking odds on for the moment but I can only find a couple of references to the flow rate which is said to be 1850LPH. Can anyone confirm this is indeed correct? If so then the 10 x stated turnover rule should be satisfied and I can get rig od the Eheim pro 2 and TT EX1200!


----------



## toadass (1 Mar 2011)

HI Lee, 
Eheim 2078....1850 lph mate. Definate


----------



## Aeropars (1 Mar 2011)

I think thats what I'll go for. It'll be so much easyer with one filter. Just need to figure out intake and outtake positions now. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## toadass (1 Mar 2011)

Hi
I'd personallty go with spray bar mate as far as out goes. If your using your atomizer get the bar extended along the back wall of the tank, facing straight out to flow against and down the front of tank. 

Toad


----------

